# Jihadist in jail: a report from ASPI



## QC (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.rsis.edu.sg/cens/PDF/SR40_jihadists_in_jail.pdf

A report on the individual pathways to terrorism compiled through interviews with JI foot soldiers.


----------

